

Why gardeners live longer? - snambi
http://wellnessmama.com/5437/why-do-gardeners-live-longer/

======
rachelbythebay
"The theory is that many of us rarely or never touch the earth with bare skin,
and certainly not for extended periods of time. This leads to a build up of
positive electrons in the body from electrical energy, electromagnetic
frequencies, WI-FI and more. The earth acts as a ground, just as it does for
electrical outlets, reducing the extra positive charge."

Is this asserttrue leaking through again?

------
eurleif
Correlation is not causation. Maybe people who have enough free time to garden
tend to be better off in general.

------
friscofoodie
I had no idea gardeners live 14 years longer! thanks for sharing

~~~
samstave
Food for thought!

